# PC zum gamen und Filme schauen am Fernseher und in naher Zukunft über 4K



## BaddleStarr (4. Februar 2014)

*PC zum gamen und Filme schauen am Fernseher und in naher Zukunft über 4K*

Gudden Tach euch allen,

war bis Dato ein PS3 zocker und Sony-Fan, bin etwas schwer entäuscht von dem was in letzter raus kam und habe nun den entschluss gefasst mir einen passablen PC zuzulegen.

paar Infos im Vorfeld:

1. Der Rechner wird ausschliesslich im Wohnzimmer stehen ->Midi-Tower oder Cubedesign?
2. es werden oft Filme geguckt und XBMC kommt auch zum einsatz
3. Spieletechnisch werden Shooter sprich BF, COD, Crysis etc. und Action-Adventure in der Art von Tomb Raider usw. zum Einsatz        kommen!!! , Strategiespiele oder andere Genres eher weniger
     -alles sollte sehr flüssig von statten gehen, als Bsp. BF4 o. Crysis3 mit min. Sehr Hoch einstellungen, Ultra sollte er auch schaffen

Bin mich jz seit knapp 2 Wochen durch alle sämtliche Seiten am Totlesen, mittlerweile gar den Überblick verloren, deswegen die Anmeldung bei euch.

System sollte auf einem Intel 1150 mit K am schluss aufbauen, zum OC -> im moment NEIN, muss mich da noch reinarbeiten und werde ich in 2-3 jahren davon auch wirklich profitieren können zwecks BF5/6/7 oder so?
GRAKA: Radeon oder Nvidia, ich weis es einfach nicht, SLI oder Crossfire (ja oder nein?)
RAM: 8 oder 16(für die Zukunft) GB
Kühlung: Luft!!! ne WAKÜ wird mir alles zuviel und zu teuer am Anfang

4K-Fernseher kommt nächstes jahr erst zum einsatz, in der zwischenzeit Full-HD über TV, kein MONITOR!!!
     -lohnt sich für mich jz ein System das 4k packen tut oder etwas runterschrauben und später nachrüsten

CPU mit Grafikeinheit oder Xeon, zwecks filme gucken über GRAKA oder Intel HD, wegen der hohen Leistungsaufnahmen bei den Karten oder macht es keinen Unterschied.

zur Preisfrage: 800 bis 2000 euronen ist es mal gesetzt

*Danke euch allen schonmal im Vorfeld!!!!


zur GRAKA:* der Preis einer 780ti oder R9 290x ist machbar, oder lieber auf die neuen warten


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo 

Für dein Budget bekommt man einen sehr sehr guten PC. Da reichen 1000-1200 locker aus, um sich im absoluten Highend Bereich zu befinden. Wenn wir von fullHD sprechen.

4k ist zwar im Moment auf dem Vormarsch, meiner Meinung aber noch weit davon entfernt, Massentauglich zu sein. Solche PCs, die das schaffen Kosten deutlich mehr. Denn auf 4k muss die Grafikkarte logischerweise die 4fache Menge an Pixeln berechnen. Das viertelt die Leistung zwar nicht, kann sie aber deutlich mehr als halbieren. Deshalb sind da SLI bzw crossfire Gespanne aus Grafikkarten als 780 oder 290 in muss. Und bei crysis 3 reicht sowas grade, um das Spiel mit 30FPS darzustellen. 

Deswegen macht es eigentlich im Moment noch keinen Sinn, die 4k zu planen, es ist halt noch zu früh. Auch die Monitore sind noch extrem teuer. Reicht dir fullhd denn nicht aus? Ansonsten gibt es noch 2k, was bei der Entwicklung irgendwie übersprungen wird. Das sind halt doppelt so viele Pixel wie ein fullHD Monitor, das ginge dann unter Umständen auch mit einer Karte, wie der 780ti beispielsweise.

Ansonsten: übertakten bringt keine großartigen Vorteile, es wird die Lebensdauer der cpu keinenfalls Monate verlängern. Der Xeon 1230v3 ist gut. Die Grafikkarte arbeitet ja beim Filme schauen ja nicht unter volllast, sodass der Stromverbrauch kein Argument ist. Außerdem müsstest du wenn du die interne Grafik nutzen willst, immer das Kabel umstecken an den entsprechenden grafikausgang. Und oft funktioniert der nicht, wenn eine richtige  Grafikkarte drin ist.

8gb ram reichen dicke, da kann man irgendwann besser nachrüsten. 16gb sind vor allem bei den hohen Preisen grade geldverschwendung. 

Die restlichen Komponenten hast du?
Für Full HD empfiehlt sich aktuell eine 280x von amd oder eine GTX 770 von nvidia, eine 500w Markennetzteil und eine SSD, nebst Gehäuse und Laufwerk und HDD natürlich.

Zu den Grafikkarten: Für fullhd ist eine 280x bzw 770 völlig ok. Für 4k ist selbst eine 780ti bzw 290x zu schwach. Wenn du was besseres als die 280x willst ist die 290 ohne x noch einigermaßen ok von der Preis Leistung.
Auf neue warten kann halt dauern, sind ja grade neu. Und es weiß keiner, wie viel stärker die sind.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Also, 4k würd ich jetzt erst mal komplett vergessen, da würdest Du einfach viel zu viel auf einmal unnötig ausgeben. Und ob sich 4k schon nächstes Jahr "lohnt" ist auch nicht klar.

Nimm einen i7-4770k als CPU, dann hast Du die Option fürs Übertakten. Und da es bezogen auf den Gesamtpreis dann auch nicht soooo viel mehr ist, als wenn Du einen Xeon 1230 nimmst, ist das schon okay.

Dazu am besten eine AMD R9 290 oder Nvidia GTX 780 - alles drüber lohnt sich nicht, da würde ich eher FALLS es dann nötig wird aufrüsten. Es kann sogar sein, dass Dir auch eine R9 280X / GTX 770 erstmal völlig reicht, dann sparst Du ca 100-150e. 

 Auch würde ich nicht jetzt schon so was wie SLI machen. Was du evlt überlegen könntest wäre, dass Du ein Board nimmst, das passt FALLS Du später mal eine zweite Grafikkarte holst, also was SLI und/oder Crossfire hat UND auch im schnellen Speed unterstützt (bei günstigeren Boards hast Du im SLI/Crossfire nur x4 statt x8 oder x16-Speed für PCie). Aber an sich ist auch das schon eine eher fragliche Sache: du gibst dann sicher 40-50€ mehr fürs Board aus UND 30-40€ mehr für ein Netzteil, das später auch 2 Grafikkarten packt - da würde ich eher die 70-90€ sparen und lieber EINE gute neue Grafikkarte später neu kaufen. In 1-2 Jahren wird es ja auch bessere neue Karten geben oder die HighEnd-Karten viel günstiger.

RAM reichen 8GB ganz sicher noch länger aus.


----------



## BaddleStarr (4. Februar 2014)

Danke für die recht zügige Antworten!

vergessen wir das mal mit 4K dann und widmen uns fullhd!

Muss alles komplett NEU kaufen, habe nichts ausser einen alten LAPTOP

Xeon oder i5 oder i7, muss es dann OC sein wenns kaum was nützt

habe ich durch SLI/Crossfire einen mehrnutzen wenn nur shooter oder Tomb Raider gezockt wird, bremsen die sich nicht dann gegenseitig aus?

stelle mir mal ein System zusammen und poste es dann!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Bei deinem Budget würde ich den Xeon oder auch den 4770k empfehlen. Wenn dir übertakten nicht wichtig ist, kannst du mit gutem Gewissen den Xeon nehmen. Nötig ist es keinesfalls.

Durch sli oder crossfire hat man mehr leistung. Natürlich nicht die doppelte. Ausbremsen tun die sich nichts, manchmal scheitert es an der Optimierung der Spiele, sodass nur eine Karte genutzt wird. Auserde. Kann es zu mikrorucklern kommen, obwohl man 80FPS hat. Und der videospeicher wird nicht verdoppelt, es wird nur der einer Karte genutzt. Da auf Full HD die Leistung einer Karte reicht, spricht nichts für SLI. Der Stromverbrauch erhöht sich, das passende Board kostet...


----------



## BaddleStarr (4. Februar 2014)

Was sagt ihr dazu

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

habt ihr zum Gehäuse evtl. Vorschläge, gedämmt oder nicht und welche sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Der Link führt bei mir nicht zu deinem warenkorb. Der wird ja als coockie gespeichert. Vll machst du n screenshot?

Geräuschgedämmt braucht man nicht, da heutige Lüfter leise genug sind. das bitfenix shinobi ist gut, oder das zalman z5 plus.
Es hab auch ne review auf pcg über 30 Gehäuse, die man nehmen kann, hab den Link aber grade nicht.


----------



## BaddleStarr (4. Februar 2014)

versuchs mal jetzt, hoffe es hat gefunzt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Also das sieht eigerntlich gut aus. Wenn es bei der einen Grafikkarte bleibt, reichen auch 500W locker aus, grade bei bequiet. Generell reichen Markenmodelle um die 50-60€ wenn sie 2 PCIe x6 bzw 6+2 haben. Außerdem ist der CPU Kühler etwas übertrieben, da reicht etwas ab 30-40€ aus. Viel mehr macht das ganze dann auch nicht merklich besser übertaktbar. Ram ist 1,5V? Natürlich könntest du da auch nochmal 15 Euro sparen, und nicht den Corsair Vengeance nehmen, aber wenn er dir gefällt, passt das.
Der i7 4770K sollte eigentlich eher unter 300 kosten, das ist schon ziemlich teuer...


----------



## BaddleStarr (4. Februar 2014)

danke Joghurt 

denke das später ne 2 GRAKA dazukommt wegen dem Netzteil, zum RAM und Kühler ->Verbesserungsvorschläge und zwar welche, wie das alles aussieht ist mir ziemlich egal, wird eh in der Kiste landen, Modding nix für mich schwarz ist elegant

guck dann nochmal woanders wegen der cpu, ein i5 machst doch auch, kommt halt auf den wiederverkauf an, wenn da ein i7 mit K dransteht, stürzen sich mehr auf ihn anstelle eines puppsigen i5!!!

will bloss vernünftigen Durchfluss im Shooter haben mit akzeptablen fps und dass in FULLHD auf TV


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Das ist okay auch mit dem Board und netzteil in Hinsicht auf eventuelles Crossfire. 

 Aber der CPU-Kühler ist völlig übertrieben, den brauchst Du nur bei ganz ganz ganz ganz extremen Übertakten. Ansonsten reicht locker einer für 20-30€, und selbst für "ambitioniertes" Übertakten reicht einer unter 40€ wie der Alpenföhn Brocken oder Thermalright Macho völlig aus.

 Beim RAM müsste es auch DRR3-1600 geben unter 70€. Musst nur grad bei größeren CPU-Kühlern lieber RAM nehmen, das nicht noch nach oben größere Kühlrippen oder so hat


----------



## BaddleStarr (4. Februar 2014)

thx herb, das mit den rippen und lowprofile hab ich alles schon durchgegoogelt, gut zu wissen wegen dem Kühler, wird getauscht

was ich ganz vergessen hab zur fragen wie das mit einem cube ist -> aerocool ds cube, müsste dann mit micro-atx auch klappen, weis jz nicht ob das mit dem crossfire klappt und die abwärne steigt ja auch deutlich bei 2 Karten, nicht so sinvoll im cube gehäuse denke ich, oder


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Naja, an sich müsste man das hinkriegen, die modernen Karten sind auch gut gekühlt - aber dann musst Du beim Board auch ein mATX nehmen. Da hat Mindfactory komischerweise keine so gut Auswahl und ist auch nicht so günstig, aber das hier zB würde dann gehen: MSI Z87M GAMING Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

 ach so: und mal nachforsche, ob das Cube auch für ZWEI Grafikkarten geht - da steht, dass Grafikkarten bi 35cm reinpassen, wenn man den Festplattenkäfig entfernt - ich weiß aber nicht, ob dabei nur Platz auf Höhe der "Hauptgrafikkarte" geschaffen wird.

 Und so oder so: muss es denn so ein Gehäuse sein? Das hier zB http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-n500-usb-3-0-nse-500-kkn2-a943743.html  ist auch nur 5cm höher und ansonsten ist es halt 10cm tiefer, dafür ist es aber auch 6-7cm weniger breit. Das heißt ja, dass es vorne sogar kleiner aussieht als der cube, nur eben etwas höher.


----------



## BaddleStarr (7. Februar 2014)

bräuchte einen rat für RAM, Motherboard und SSD

CPU wird i7-4770k So.1150

bei  soviel Auswahl und den ganzen Spezifikationen weis ich nicht was  optimal miteinander laufen wird und was ich holen soll, das mit den CL  9-9-9-24 hab ich nicht ganz verstanden (je höher umso besser o.  andersrum und welche Spannung 1,5V oder mehr?, ist etwas verwirrend,  welches Motherboard ist Sinnvoll zum leichten Übertackten aber welches  gut und stabil ist, auf welche SSD`s ist verlass, hab gelesen dass  manche gern den geist aufgeben.

Bitte helft mir

wie das alles aussieht ist mir egal, sollte halt gut und effizient sein


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Beim RAM ist das einzige wichtige der Takt, da nimmst Du DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) oder schnelleren, falls der nicht mehr kostet.

 Ansonsten ist wenn überhaupt dann nur der CL-Wert "wichtig", das ist die erste Zahl in der Zahlenreihe, sofern da eine Angegeben wird (oft steht da nur "CL 10" oder so). Ein kleinerer Wert ist besser, weil das nämlich die Reaktionszeit des RAMs ist. ABER wichtig ist der auch nicht. Du wirst zwischen CL 9 oder 10 oder 11 (das sind die gängigen Möglichkeiten für DDR3-1600) keinen Unterschied merken.

 und Spannung 1,5V. Mehr ist für die Intel-CPUs nicht empfohlen. Wenn beim RAM "1,5 bis 1,65" steht, wäre das auch okay, aber ich würde kein RAM nehmen, wo das niedrigstmögliche 1,6V ist.


Mainboards gibt es viele gute - zB das hier ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer (90-MXGSD0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 oder das Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


 Bei den SSDs sind an sich alle modernen gut - Crucial m500, Samsung Evo 840, Kingston V300 oder hyperX 3k...  SSD-Ausfälle im nennenswerten Maße gab es an sich früher, als SSD so langsam erschwinglich wurden und zum "Massenprodukt" wurden. Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei, eine aktuelle SSD fällt nicht eher aus als es auch bei einer Festplatte passieren kann.


----------



## BaddleStarr (7. Februar 2014)

habs jetzt mal zusammengestellt, sind jeweils 2 GRAKAs/ und Netzteile dabeim welche davon soll ich holen, passt die SSD oder ne Samsung bevorzugen, und der RAM passend zum System, hoffe er passt unter den Kühler

was schlechter ist verschwindet und wird dann noch ersetzt

zum OS: Win8.1 normalo oder PRO?


----------



## BaddleStarr (10. Februar 2014)

Kann mal bitte jemand diese Konfiguration absegnen ob das alles so zusammenpasst


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Passt. Das günstigere Netzteil reicht aber aus.


----------



## BaddleStarr (15. Februar 2014)

bin immer noch am grübelnm welches soll ich mir holenm kann mich nicht entscheiden

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Februar 2014)

Bei mir klappt nur der erste Link, der sieht aber gut aus


----------



## NazcaGT (15. Februar 2014)

Nun du solltest wissen das sie min. 3.000€ kosten und du am besten zwei nvidia geforce GTX 780 Ti und i7-4770 haben solltest fallst du mit den 4k monitor zockst.


----------



## BaddleStarr (21. März 2014)

Alle Teile da, will den Rechner heute zusammenbauen und hab 3 Fragen bevor ich loslege:

1. die 12V Leitung für CPU
      -das be quiet NT E9 hat 2x4 pin Stecker, einer mit der Aufschrift CPU1 -P4 und der andere CPU2 -P8
      -das MB Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 zeigt am Anschluss nur 12V 2x4 an 
    werden jetzt beide benötigt oder ist der Stecker mit der Aufschrift CPU2 -P8 für ein MB gedacht mit 2 CPU sockeln

2. der BIOS Treiber
      -wollte den aktuellen von der GIGABYTE-Seite aufspielen, hab das  aber noch nie gemacht, muss der USB-Stick vorher auf bootable 
       gestellt werden oder langt es die Datei aufzuspielen, der  Download wird mir als Anwendung.exe mit 7zip-Logo angezeigt, vorher 
       entpacken und dann die Datei auf den Stick, dann im Bios oder über Windows installieren?
      -oder lieber die von der CD installieren

3. will die Festplatte HDD 1TB partitionieren
      -erledigt das Windows von alleine ordentlich oder vor OS  installation lieber mit einem Programm über Bios die Platte bearbeiten


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2014)

BaddleStarr schrieb:


> Alle Teile da, will den Rechner heute zusammenbauen und hab 3 Fragen bevor ich loslege:
> 
> 1. die 12V Leitung für CPU
> -das be quiet NT E9 hat 2x4 pin Stecker, einer mit der Aufschrift CPU1 -P4 und der andere CPU2 -P8
> ...


 generell gilt: wenn der Stecker ohne Gewalt passt, dann ist es korrekt  du kannst am besten mal den P8-Stecker nehmen. Es reicht halt oft auch ein 4Pin-Stecker, dann sind die anderen 4 Buchsen halt frei. Aber im Board-Handbuch sollte es auch drinstehen, FALLS man wirklich beachten muss je nach CPU, ob man nun nur 4 oder alle 8 Buchsen belegen soll.



> 2. der BIOS Treiber
> -wollte den aktuellen von der GIGABYTE-Seite aufspielen, hab das aber noch nie gemacht, muss der USB-Stick vorher auf bootable
> gestellt werden oder langt es die Datei aufzuspielen, der Download wird mir als Anwendung.exe mit 7zip-Logo angezeigt, vorher
> entpacken und dann die Datei auf den Stick, dann im Bios oder über Windows installieren?
> -oder lieber die von der CD installieren


 Du musst normalerweise die Zip-Datei direkt auf den Stick entpacken, dann den PC mit dem angesteckten Stick starten. Dann gibt es idR ein Menü, das du ähnlich wie das BIOS aufrufst in dem Du wiederum den Stick nach dem BIOS suchen lassen kannst. Evlt gibt es sogar im BIOS/UEFI selbst einen Menüpunkt zum Updaten - auch das sollte im Handbuch des Boards stehen oder auch in einer Readme in der Zip-Datei.




> 3. will die Festplatte HDD 1TB partitionieren
> -erledigt das Windows von alleine ordentlich oder vor OS installation lieber mit einem Programm über Bios die Platte bearbeiten


 Die Platte ist fabrikneu, oder? Du musst beim Installieren ja eine Partition auswählen für Windows, da sollte bei einer neuen Platte automatisch dann erst das Menü kommen, um eine oder mehrere Partitionen zu erstellen, und auch bei ner schon partitionierten Platte kannst Du vor der Wahl, ob es nun auf zB C: oder E: installiert werden soll, ins Partitionsmenü. Nach dem Erstellen der Partition(en) formatiert Windows mindestens C: selber, en Rest kannst Du später auch beim installierten Windows formatieren (schnellformatieren reicht)


----------



## Worrel (21. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, 4k würd ich jetzt erst mal komplett vergessen, da würdest Du einfach viel zu viel auf einmal unnötig ausgeben. Und ob sich 4k schon nächstes Jahr "lohnt" ist auch nicht klar.


 Ich bin eh der Meinung, daß sich 4K nur dann lohnt, wenn man eine Anzeigefläche von mehr als ~2m Diagonale hat. Und selbst dann sitzt man ja eigentlich soweit weg, daß es fraglich ist, ob man einen Qualitätssprung überhaupt sehen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bin eh der Meinung, daß sich 4K nur dann lohnt, wenn man eine Anzeigefläche von mehr als ~2m Diagonale hat. Und selbst dann sitzt man ja eigentlich soweit weg, daß es fraglich ist, ob man einen Qualitätssprung überhaupt sehen kann.



naja, die 4k-TVs bei Saturn zB. in "nur" 50 Zoll sehen auch aus 4m Abstand verdammt gut aus, man sieht da schon, dass das Bild detaillierter ist - aber solange es nicht verbreitet auch 4k-Material gibt und man für Gaming in 4K ein Wahnsinnsgeld ausgeben muss, "lohnt" es sich halt nicht


----------



## BaddleStarr (22. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bin eh der Meinung, daß sich 4K nur dann lohnt, wenn man eine Anzeigefläche von mehr als ~2m Diagonale hat. Und selbst dann sitzt man ja eigentlich soweit weg, daß es fraglich ist, ob man einen Qualitätssprung überhaupt sehen kann.



ist alles Ansichtssache, Bild kann nie zu gross sein wie die Geldbörse

Zusammenbau hat gut geklappt, einrichten der partition auch, hab den Rechner im Bios 20min laufen lassen für die Temperatur der CPU zu beobachten, nicht höher als 29 Grad, denke ist ein guter Wert


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, die 4k-TVs bei Saturn zB. in "nur" 50 Zoll sehen auch aus 4m Abstand verdammt gut aus, man sieht da schon, dass das Bild detaillierter ist - aber solange es nicht verbreitet auch 4k-Material gibt und man für Gaming in 4K ein Wahnsinnsgeld ausgeben muss, "lohnt" es sich halt nicht


Kleines Beispiel:

Mein PC Monitor/Fernseher ist 27" groß (1920 x1080) - dh: die Fläche/Pixel ist in etwa gleich zu einem 50" mit 4K. Wenn ich mich da jetzt in 4m Entfernung hinstelle, kann ich diesen Text nicht mehr lesen - sprich: Die Menge der angezeigten Details gar nicht mehr effektiv wahrnehmen.
Klar: Wenn man sich dann mal - "Schau mal, wie scharf das ist" - zu Demonstrations-/Vorführungszwecken nur 1-2m davor stellt, sieht man mehr Details, aber aus der sinnvollen Entfernung (eben 4m) dürfte ein Unterschied zwischen 1920 und 4k ähnlich marginal sein wie bei hoch codierten MP3s und der Original CD:

Man kann zwar in einzelnen Screenshots vielleicht den einen oder anderen Unterschied feststellen, aber in Bewegung und aus dem aktiven Musik-/Film-/Spielerlebnis heraus wird man keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2014)

Offiziell wird von Fernseher-Experten usw. bei 50Zoll ja ein Sitzabstand von etwa 1,90-2,50Meter bei FullHD und 3,10-70Meter bei SD empfohlen (Ich halte mich übrigens nicht dran und sitze meistens weiter ein wenig weg als das was empfohlen wird). 

Zwischen 4K und FullHD dürfte man eigentlich nur am unteren Ende des Sitzabstands (weniger als 2m) einen Unterschied merken. Sitzt man weiter weg dürfte man die Unterschiede kaum noch erkennen.

Im Grunde muss man also Worrel zustimmen. Nur Grafik-Fetischisten brauchen heutzutage 4K.



> nicht höher als 29 Grad, denke ist ein guter Wert


Ja ist in jedem Fall ein guter Wert. Bei mir sinds 32 Grad.


----------

